# Time For A New Universal Joint



## Deadbolt47A (Sep 28, 2016)

The lower universal joint on my MFB ( yoke mf 26 and mf 27)  is badly worn.  I looked around online some and most of the yokes that turned up have a much longer  oal than what I need.  Mcmaster-Carr has one that is just about the exact size but it is rated for hand powered, low speed applications.  It is made of die cast zinc.  I was wondering if any of you have replaced yours with an "off the shelf" universal joint rather than creating your own.
Thanks in advance.
Eric


----------



## wa5cab (Sep 29, 2016)

I haven't found anything that isn't either too small or too large.  I just uploaded a PDF of a photograph with rough dimensions of MF-26, and a factory drawing of MF-27.  However, the only dimension given on the MF-27 drawing is for the larger diameter U-joint pin.  I suggest calling Clausing and see whether or not they have any left.  If they don't, ask them for the drawing of the MF-26.  Send it to me and I'll clean it up.

If Clausing does have any, don't be surprised by the price.  The price of the largest one that PIC Design sells (for 1/4" shaft) was $76.80.


----------



## Dave Smith (Sep 29, 2016)

Eric--I will look at mine tomorrow ----it seems like you could make a pair of them---I will know after looking---Dave


----------



## 34_40 (Sep 29, 2016)

I've broken one of mine.   And like you, I searched for a solution. I ended up with making one ( well, one half of the joint anyway!)
It wasn't hard to do but I had a lathe available as well as a vertical mill.
I gathered up any and all info from this site that shows dimensions but actually none of them matched up to mine!
So I just copied my old part and didn't look back.

My part broke because my MF doesn't have an auto kickout function at the end of the table travel, so it "crashed".. 
The very next part I made was a simple kickout device to leave at the left end of the table.  Sometimes I get 2 things going at the same time and
in this instance didn't make it back in time.


----------



## Rob (Sep 29, 2016)

34_40 said:


> My part broke because my MF doesn't have an auto kickout function at the end of the table travel, so it "crashed"..
> The very next part I made was a simple kickout device to leave at the left end of the table.  Sometimes I get 2 things going at the same time and
> in this instance didn't make it back in time.



Could you post pics of your kickout device please.

Thanks


----------



## 34_40 (Sep 29, 2016)

You can find  a lot of the same discussion here,  http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/atlas-horizontal-mill.21602/page-10
This is a thread on my mill, on this page , towards the bottom, posts 295 / 296 / 297,  probably help the most..
I copied Steve's round version, quick and easy and works great!


----------



## A618fan2 (Sep 29, 2016)

34_40 said:


> I've broken one of mine.   And like you, I searched for a solution. I ended up with making one ( well, one half of the joint anyway!)
> It wasn't hard to do but I had a lathe available as well as a vertical mill.
> I gathered up any and all info from this site that shows dimensions but actually none of them matched up to mine!
> So I just copied my old part and didn't look back.
> ...


+1.  I couldn't find an adequate replacement either so I've made two, so far, out of aluminum.  They're not that difficult to make.  The trickiest part was the interior clearance and I used a burr to round it out.  Made a kick out too - for the same reason as 34_40 

John


----------



## 34_40 (Sep 29, 2016)

Plus I think making it out of aluminum seems to be a "safety fuse" of sorts.  I think if anything bad happens then the joint will fail saving more important parts of the mill.

That's my theory anyway.. LOL..


----------



## Deadbolt47A (Sep 30, 2016)

Thanks everyone!

Eric


----------

